# Little Red Riding Hood Music Video



## stingx

Here's the second or third time I've done video to a music track I made. This was produced about a year ago in Final Cut. I had a music track I previously worked on and wanted to create a cool visual to go with it. After some tooling around I ended up with this. Critiques heavily welcomed as I do not bang many of these out and I like to gauge feedback on the work so I can improve.


----------



## Eric

stingx said:


> Here's the second or third time I've done video to a music track I made. This was produced about a year ago in Final Cut. I had a music track I previously worked on and wanted to create a cool visual to go with it. After some tooling around I ended up with this. Critiques heavily welcomed as I do not bang many of these out and I like to gauge feedback on the work so I can improve.



Damn dude, you guys have really stepped up your game since the G101 days. Can't find anything to criticize here personally, the production value is excellent on both video and audio, particularly the subtle harmonies. Really awesome IMO.


----------



## KCAR

Hey, Pete, this is really interesting. I listened/watched this several times to take it all in. It is fun but creepy. Kind of like "People Are Strange" by the Doors. It doesn't sound like that song, but a similar vibe. I have a few questions, as I am always looking to improve as well. Here are some...

1. Is this an original song? Which parts did you perform/program?  Vocals?  Was anyone else involved in the project?
2. Did you write the lyrics? They are fun!
3. I'm just guessing here, based on my own experiences, but it seems this is a mix of stock video and some video you may have shot (mostly the music equipment/mixing board stuff). If some is stock video, where did you find it? If it is NOT stock video, then you need to consider a new career path.  If you selected stock video, you did a good job of picking appropriate imagery that all fit together to support the mood! It can be a challenge to find a collection of videos/imagery that is continuous to support a concept the length of a song.

All in all, well done. I love to see video combined with music!


----------



## DT

@KCAR 

The original version was done by Sam The Sham & The Pharaohs, though I'm partial to the version by The Meteors    (love me some rock/punk/psycho -billy)

@stingx 

Well that was just badass, great rendition, and the video was __killer__


----------



## stingx

KCAR said:


> Hey, Pete, this is really interesting. I listened/watched this several times to take it all in. It is fun but creepy. Kind of like "People Are Strange" by the Doors. It doesn't sound like that song, but a similar vibe. I have a few questions, as I am always looking to improve as well. Here are some...
> 
> 1. Is this an original song? Which parts did you perform/program?  Vocals?  Was anyone else involved in the project?
> 2. Did you write the lyrics? They are fun!
> 3. I'm just guessing here, based on my own experiences, but it seems this is a mix of stock video and some video you may have shot (mostly the music equipment/mixing board stuff). If some is stock video, where did you find it? If it is NOT stock video, then you need to consider a new career path.  If you selected stock video, you did a good job of picking appropriate imagery that all fit together to support the mood! It can be a challenge to find a collection of videos/imagery that is continuous to support a concept the length of a song.
> 
> All in all, well done. I love to see video combined with music!



I was hoping you'd throw your two cents in. The music track is a cover of Sam the Sham. My contribution was guitars. I made a total of 4 videos set to my music. I didn't know when to do cuts but listening to drum beats helps a boatload!  Thanks for the comps, all of you guys. I do most of this stuff in the winter when it getsw too cold to engage in my other hobbies.


----------



## Goport

Pete, this is truly excellent. Honestly the best thing I have heard from you. 

Not only does it capture the spirit and vibe of the original but I personally think its on a par with it.  Theres so much to like. I love the clarity of the recording. Vocals are really so good. Imho, they sound a little more sinister and that works better for me than the jokier tone of the Sam the Sham original.  I love that you kept the space in this song too - that lets everything breathe and creates so much atmosphere. Guitar sound lovely too - again better than the scratchy original  Drums and bass are understated but continue to nudge the song along.  And its a great video too, avoiding obvious tropes and eye candy, again adding to the slightly more sinister vibe. 

I was in a very short lived band with one of the many ex Meteors double bassists.  It only lasted about a month before it went to shit.


----------



## stingx

Goport said:


> Pete, this is truly excellent. Honestly the best thing I have heard from you.
> 
> Not only does it capture the spirit and vibe of the original but I personally think its on a par with it.  Theres so much to like. I love the clarity of the recording. Vocals are really so good. Imho, they sound a little more sinister and that works better for me than the jokier tone of the Sam the Sham original.  I love that you kept the space in this song too - that lets everything breathe and creates so much atmosphere. Guitar sound lovely too - again better than the scratchy original  Drums and bass are understated but continue to nudge the song along.  And its a great video too, avoiding obvious tropes and eye candy, again adding to the slightly more sinister vibe.
> 
> I was in a very short lived band with one of the many ex Meteors double bassists.  It only lasted about a month before it went to shit.



Thanks a lot, Lawrence. I’m glad that went over well. I have been using Scuffham S-Gear forever for my guitar sound using some custom impulses and patches. I still use Tracktion for my DAW along with some choice VSTs. I mix to the shittiest speakers you can imagine and if it sounds good on them I know it’s finished.


----------

